# Shortcuts in Eclipse



## dotlens (30. Sep 2004)

hallo

hat jemand zufälligerweise ne ahnung wo ich ne liste der shortcuts herbekomme oder wär so freundlich die wichtigsten zu schreiben?

hab gegoogelt, aber immer unvollständige listen bekommen, naja. 

danke und gruss


----------



## foobar (30. Sep 2004)

Dann hast du wohl nicht richtig gegoogelt ;-)


----------



## bygones (30. Sep 2004)

wie wärs mit der Hilfe von Eclipse ?!


----------



## dotlens (1. Okt 2004)

merci! diese seite hab ich auch gefunden, jedoch das falsche document runtergeladen  
das nächste mal schau ich besser!


----------

